# Installation

## also

Hallo

Kann mir jemand die url einer Seite nennen, die die Installation von Gentoo verständlich erklärt?

Vielen Dank

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *also wrote:*   

> Kann mir jemand die url einer Seite nennen, die die Installation von Gentoo verständlich erklärt?

 

Aber ja: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/index.xml

 :Wink: 

----------

## also

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

>  *also wrote:*   Kann mir jemand die url einer Seite nennen, die die Installation von Gentoo verständlich erklärt? 
> 
> Aber ja: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/index.xml
> 
> 

 

Danke Christoph

Diese Seiten habe ich selbstverständlich alle durchgelesen, schon bevor ich hier angefragt habe.

Leider sind die für mich wenig hilfreich.

----------

## py-ro

Also da steht eigentlich alles drin.

Hast du evt ein konkretes Problem, wobei man dir helfen kann?

Py

----------

## also

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Also da steht eigentlich alles drin.
> 
> Hast du evt ein konkretes Problem, wobei man dir helfen kann?
> 
> Py

 

Mein Problem ist, dass ich das Konzept Gentoo trotz http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/ nicht verstehe.

Im Grunde stelle ich nur 2 Anforderungen:

1. alles was Gentoo für das update erzeugt und benötigt, soll nicht auf der Systemplatte sein.

2. das system soll einigermaßen individualisiert sein, d.h. was ich nicht benötige, das soll auch nicht vorhanden sein.

Zur Zeit bin ich überfordert mit den USE flags. Es gelingt mir nicht, dafür das notwendige Verstehen aufzubringen.

Dass damit der von mir gewünschte strukturelle Aufbau möglich wird und damit diese USE flags wichtig sind, das ist mir klar.

Wenn ich mir aber unter http://www.gentoo.de/dyn/use-index.xml die flags ansehe, muß ich zugeben,

dass ich 50% der dort eingetragenen Komponenten überhaupt nicht kenne, deren Abhängigkeiten schon gar nicht.

Verschärft wird die Situation mit globalen und lokalen USE flags, was immer das auch bedeuten mag.

D.h., eine USE_Liste zu erstellen, ist für mich unmöglich, und damit wohl auch die Installation.

Weiters kann ich der Beschreibung nicht entnehmen, wie die Struktur im gesamten aussieht.

In welcher Umgebung findet dieser updateProzess statt, wohin werden all diese files geschrieben.

Wie schon erwähnt, das alles will ich nicht auf der systemplatte haben, sondern auf einer eigenen.

Das stage3 ist entpackt, nun bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende.

----------

## py-ro

Ahja Ok,

 *Quote:*   

> 1. alles was Gentoo für das update erzeugt und benötigt, soll nicht auf der Systemplatte sein.

 

Das sollten folgende Verzeichnisse sein:

/var/tmp/portage -> hier wird übersetzt

/usr/portage -> die Paketdatenbank festgelegt in PORTDIR

/usr/portage/distfiles -> die heruntergeladenen Archive festgelegt in DISTDIR

Weiteres in man portage

 *Quote:*   

> 2. das system soll einigermaßen individualisiert sein, d.h. was ich nicht benötige, das soll auch nicht vorhanden sein.
> 
> Zur Zeit bin ich überfordert mit den USE flags. Es gelingt mir nicht, dafür das notwendige Verstehen aufzubringen.
> 
> Dass damit der von mir gewünschte strukturelle Aufbau möglich wird und damit diese USE flags wichtig sind, das ist mir klar.
> ...

 

Schon schwieriger.

Kennst du ein USE Flag nicht, wird es wahrscheinlich auch nicht von dir benötigt.

USE Flags kann man entweder für alle Pakete in der make.conf setzen oder je Paket in /etc/portage/package.use

Abhängigkeiten brauchst du nicht kennen, eben dafür ist portage und die USE flags ja da  :Wink: 

Nachdem du das Grundsystem hast, einfach mittels 

```
emerge -pv paket
```

schauen ob was dabei ist was du brauchst oder eben nicht und die flags setzen.

Bei späteren Installationen klappt das schon einfacher, da man dann ein Gefühl dafür entwickelt.

euse -i flag aus gentoolkit hilft dabei ungemein.

Ich hoffe es hilft etwas um diese Uhrzeit.

Py

----------

## also

@ Danke py-ro

Noch schnell eine Frage, bevor ich deine Ausführungen abarbeite:

Laut Installationsanweisung ist nun das make.conf zu bearbeiten und damit wohl auch die USE_flags.

5.d. Konfiguration der Compiler-Optionen

Dein Hinweis auf emerge -pv paket funktioniert aber nicht, weil emerge noch nicht verfügbar.

Im original make.conf sind überhaupt keine USE_flags vorhanden,

im make.conf.example lediglich

USE="X gtk gnome -alsa"

Wie soll nun diese USE_Liste aussehen? Es gibt keine Beschreibung darüber.

----------

## py-ro

Die make.conf überschreibt lediglich die vom Profile vorgegebenen USE Flags, theroretisch brauchst du also gar keine setzen.

Wenn du ein System mit Grafischer Oberfläche haben möchtest wäre X als flag aber schonmal nicht verkehrt.

Die Flags kannst du auch jederzeit später ändern und dann mit emerge -pvu --newuse world zur Wirkung bringen.

Nicht gerade Zeit Optimal, aber man kann nicht alles haben   :Smile: 

Wobei die USE Flags ja eh erst bei 6d kommen.

So geschlafen, denke eh nicht mehr ganz geradeaus.   :Embarassed: 

Py

----------

## Knieper

 *also wrote:*   

> Zur Zeit bin ich überfordert mit den USE flags. Es gelingt mir nicht, dafür das notwendige Verstehen aufzubringen.

 

Ein Programm kann optional verschiedene Bibliotheken/Pakete/Funktionen einbinden und genau das kannst Du per Use-Flag steuern. Wenn Du zB. claws-mail ohne clamav-Unterstuetzung installieren willst, dann setzt Du eben nicht das clamav-Useflag. Setzt Du es, wird als Abhaengigkeit natuerlich Clamav installiert. In der ebuild-Datei (/usr/portage/mail-client/claws-mail/claws-mail-*.ebuild) steht dann soetwas, wie " clamav? ( app-antivirus/clamav )".

Global (/etc/make.conf) braucht man nur wenige USE-Flags, den Rest kannst Du wie py-ro schon schrieb in /etc/portage/package.use eintragen.

Evtl. solltest Du "emerge -pvt" nehmen, das t kann auch helfen, die Abhaengigkeiten zu erkennen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Im original make.conf sind überhaupt keine USE_flags vorhanden, 
> 
> im make.conf.example lediglich 
> ...

 

Ein paar weitere sind schon ueber Dein Profil gesetzt (/etc/make.profile/...). Mein Profil zeigt auf "/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0" und die make.conf sieht so aus:

```

USE="3dnow 3dnowext mmx mmxext sse alsa -acl -nls -gpm -unicode -gnome -kde -openmp -pppd -isdnlog -pam -ipv6"

```

Wenn Du unicode, gnome... nutzen moechtest oder einen anderen Prozessor hast, solltest Du die Flags natuerlich nicht ausschalten. Wenn Du in der package.use immer wieder ein und dasselbe Flag setzt, kannst Du es auch in die make.conf eintragen, ansonsten immer zuerst in die package.use.

@py-ro X wuerde ich nicht global setzen, da einige Konsolenprogramme dann nicht mehr ohne X funktionieren. Doof, wenn die Oberflaeche doch mal hakt.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *also wrote:*   

> Diese Seiten habe ich selbstverständlich alle durchgelesen, schon bevor ich hier angefragt habe.
> 
> Leider sind die für mich wenig hilfreich.

 Dann mußt du genauer erklären, wo dein Problem liegt.

Es gibt immer einmal Sonderfälle, die beispielsweise auch durch bestimmte Hardwarekomponenten bedingt sein können. Deine extrem kurz gefaßte Fragestellung läßt bisher aber nicht erkennen, wo es denn bei dir "hakt".

----------

## also

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *also wrote:*   Zur Zeit bin ich überfordert mit den USE flags. Es gelingt mir nicht, dafür das notwendige Verstehen aufzubringen. 
> 
> Ein Programm kann optional verschiedene Bibliotheken/Pakete/Funktionen einbinden und genau das kannst Du per Use-Flag steuern. Wenn Du zB. claws-mail ohne clamav-Unterstuetzung installieren willst, dann setzt Du eben nicht das clamav-Useflag. Setzt Du es, wird als Abhaengigkeit natuerlich Clamav installiert. In der ebuild-Datei (/usr/portage/mail-client/claws-mail/claws-mail-*.ebuild) steht dann soetwas, wie " clamav? ( app-antivirus/clamav )".
> 
> Global (/etc/make.conf) braucht man nur wenige USE-Flags, den Rest kannst Du wie py-ro schon schrieb in /etc/portage/package.use eintragen.
> ...

 

Tut mir leid, aber jetzt bin ich entgültig ausgestiegen.

Es gibt also vorgefertigte profiles für unterschiedliche Systemanforderungen.

das make.conf steht ÜBER diesen verschiedenen profiles. Das make.conf überschreibt die USE_flags in ~/profiles/.....package.use

Aber welche USE_flags ich nun in make.conf eintragen soll, das weiß ich noch immer nicht.

Keine?

----------

## schachti

 *also wrote:*   

> Es gibt also vorgefertigte profiles für unterschiedliche Systemanforderungen.
> 
> das make.conf steht ÜBER diesen verschiedenen profiles. Das make.conf überschreibt die USE_flags in ~/profiles/.....package.use

 

Genau. Die niedrigste Priorität haben USE flags, die im Profil gesetzt werden. Diese können überschrieben werden von USE flags, die Du in die Datei /etc/make.conf einträgst. Diese wiederum können von Paket-spezifischen Einstellungen in /etc/portage/package.use überschrieben werden - damit kannst Du zum Beispiel erreichen, dass prinzipiell alle Pakete mit dem gesetzten USE flag FOO gebaut werden, einige bestimmte Pakete aber davon ausnehmen. Die höchste Priorität schließlich haben USE flags, die als Umgebungsvariable an portage übergeben werden, zum Beispiel mittels USE="-FOO" emerge PAKET.

Das ganze ist in der gentoo-Doku auch relativ ausführlich erklärt: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/index.xml?catid=gentoo.

 *also wrote:*   

> Aber welche USE_flags ich nun in make.conf eintragen soll, das weiß ich noch immer nicht.Keine?

 

Das hängt allein von Deinen Bedürfnissen ab. Unter anderem wird das gerade hier diskutiert: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-690116.html. Letztlich kannst Du ein funktionierendes System bauen, indem Du gar keine USE flags selbst setzt, sondern nur die Default-Werte aus dem Profil nutzt. Du wirst dann aber mit der Zeit feststellen, dass vielleicht gewisse von Dir gewünschte Funktionalitäten fehlen. Das ist dann auch nicht tragisch, da man die fehlenden Flags nachträglich setzen und die betroffenen Pakete automatisch neu installieren kann.

----------

## also

@ schachti

Danke

Mittlerweile habe ich ja schon einiges begriffen und realisiert.

Nun bin ich bei der kernel_Konfiguration für einen Intel dual_core.

Bis ich das gefunden und die dafür passenden CFLAGS gesetzt hatte, vergingen Stunden.

Diese Gentoo_installation läßt mich alle Sünden abbüsen, es ist ein Alptraum!

----------

## schachti

 *also wrote:*   

> Bis ich das gefunden und die dafür passenden CFLAGS gesetzt hatte, vergingen Stunden.

 

Sehr empfehlenswerte Lektüre für die CFGLAGS: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags. Zumindest kannst Du dort prüfen, ob Deine Wahl richtig ist.   :Wink: 

 *also wrote:*   

> Diese Gentoo_installation läßt mich alle Sünden abbüsen, es ist ein Alptraum!

 

Gentoo ist bekannt für seine extrem steile Lernkurve. Dafür hat man am Ende eine ganze Menge über sein System gelernt (ich persönlich habe schon nach der Erstinstallation/Konfiguration meines Systems mehr gelernt als in mehreren Jahren SUSE   :Wink: ).

----------

## Knieper

 *also wrote:*   

> Tut mir leid, aber jetzt bin ich entgültig ausgestiegen.

 

Sei nachsichtig mit mir, es war schon spaet.

 *Quote:*   

> Aber welche USE_flags ich nun in make.conf eintragen soll, das weiß ich noch immer nicht. 
> 
> Keine?

 

Wirklich nur die, die das ganze System betreffen oder die, die Du aus dem Profil nicht haben moechtest.

Standardflags fuer x86-linux /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/make.defaults:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> USE="acl cups gdbm gpm nptl nptlonly unicode"
> 
> 

 

Zusaetzliche Standardflags fuer Desktop-Systeme /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop/make.defaults:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> USE="acpi alsa arts cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss pdf png qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime sdl spell svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode X xml xv"
> 
> 

 

Schau Dir an, was die bedeuten und ob Du diese Funktionalitaet brauchst. Kerberos, ldap, esd, pam, acl braucht man normalerweise nicht. Dbus, hal und unicode mag _ich_ nicht. Gstreamer, gnome... muss jeder selbst wissen. Du kannst es auch ausprobieren und im Nachhinein aendern, also mach Dir nicht allzu grosse Sorgen darueber, Du wirst es mit der Zeit lernen.

 *also wrote:*   

> Diese Gentoo_installation läßt mich alle Sünden abbüsen, es ist ein Alptraum!

 

Ich habe gestern meine Testubuntuinstallation auf Hardy Heron aktualisiert - das war ein wirklicher Alptraum. Wenn ich irgendwann begriffen habe, wieso man drei Crondaemons, torrentd, Nvidiakernel bei Matroxsystemen, hp-Druckerunterstuetzung bei Nicht-HP-druckern, Bluetooth etc. per default  braucht, meine Prozessliste laenger als die Konsolenausgabe ist und wieso der neue Kernel bei der Scsiinitialisierung haengen bleibt, ohne dass ein Scsi-Geraet verbaut ist, oder der ganze Desktop deinstalliert werden soll, nur wenn zB. Evolution entfernt werden soll, dann melde ich mich wieder. Fuer mich ist das viel zu komplex, ein hoch auf mein kleines ueberschaubares Gentoo, auch wenn ich oft dran rumnoergele.

----------

## schachti

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Fuer mich ist das viel zu komplex, ein hoch auf mein kleines ueberschaubares Gentoo, auch wenn ich oft dran rumnoergele.

 

Ich behalte mir ausdrücklich vor, Dich beim nächsten Nörgeln mit der Nase auf diesen Thread zu stoßen.   :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Die niedrigste Priorität haben USE flags, die im Profil gesetzt werden. Diese können überschrieben werden von USE flags, die Du in die Datei /etc/make.conf einträgst. Diese wiederum können von Paket-spezifischen Einstellungen in /etc/portage/package.use überschrieben werden - damit kannst Du zum Beispiel erreichen, dass prinzipiell alle Pakete mit dem gesetzten USE flag FOO gebaut werden, einige bestimmte Pakete aber davon ausnehmen. Die höchste Priorität schließlich haben USE flags, die als Umgebungsvariable an portage übergeben werden, zum Beispiel mittels USE="-FOO" emerge PAKET.

 

Kleine Haarspalterei von mir: Die geringste Priorität haben die USE-defaults, die direkt im ebuild gesetzt sind (z.B. IUSE="+foo" - welches meint, dass foo standardmäßig aktiviert ist, sollte es nicht explizit abgeschaltet werden)

(ok - theoretisch sind die USE-flags, welche in env.d definiert sind, die mit der niedrigsten Prio ... aber sowas ist mir auch noch nicht untergekommen)

----------

## also

Nun funktionieren die beiden ethernet_karten auch.

Dank: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/ASUS_M2A-VM

Dieser Rechner ist sowas von schnell .... sagenhaft !!

----------

